# Recipes, Recipes, Recipes Please !!!



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Looking for some of your recipes that you would like to share for a cookbook we are putting together and will be on the AMA Rescue Website.
We would like doggie and human ones. Home cooking for dogs and doggie treats if you have them. Any of your own special recipes for people in whatever catagory. We will have your name as the donor of the recipes you send. 
We hope to get a great response from everyone. What do you think??
Please send to me privately [email protected]


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think that's a great idea!! My vet 's office did a human cookbook to raise money for a rescue in our area. All the clients submitted recipes . I guess they did real well!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - I'm assuming they have to be our own original recipes? I use a lot of downloads and cookbooks but have a few that I think were handed down by family.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm going to have to share Nanny's meatball recipe.....it's a keeper!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

If they are your original recipes you can say that they are or else say its one you have gotten eleswhere but submitting as one you like and use. Thanks so much for any help !!!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bump. Please share your recipes. I know someone must cook. LOL


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL I'll have a look Edie. I know I eat enough, I must have a recipe to share.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

One of my favorite recipes is on the way.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I sent two in, is that Ok???


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Edie
I forgot. Just sent you five or six recipes...a variety of types of food. Anything for the Rescues.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The more ,the merrier and thanks for sending, Hugs,Edie


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Edie, I just send 3 but if you need more just let me know. These were people recipes and I'll try to send some recipes for dog treats tomorrow.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh great.:chili: Some doggie treat ones would be wonderful.
If anyone cooks for their dgos, those recipes would be appreciated too. 
Hugs,Edie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Edie, how long do we have to submit. Next week is looking better for me! :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We have weeks yet and it cant even get started until we get enough recipes Thanks for helping.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maybe we also need drink recipes for when our Maltese do things that make us :smpullhair::smpullhair::wine:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes, yes yes Great idea. Send them too !!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Just sent treat recipes and I'll send some food (dog) recipes later. Let us know if you need more.


----------

